# The Axe is back!



## XSKIER (Apr 15, 2013)

Great episode last night! Now Dave is back, I can't wait to see what happens with him and Craig next week! :biggrin:


----------



## jrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Is this a serious post? I was thinking last night that I hate myself for not being able to just forget about the show. I think they showed a total of about 5 minutes worth of work.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Apr 15, 2013)

You have to wonder what would make Gabe ask Dave to come to work and for Dave to accept the offer.

Think the aqua logging bit is going farther and farther down hill. No air in the tanks, not understanding the rules, one company threatening another about the rules.

Hal


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 17, 2013)

Gabe Rehired Dave? is that a joke?

Did they name the episode "Night of the Living Dave" (or should I say "Night of the Soon to be Dead Dave" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 17, 2013)

Any more I just like to watch the show for all of the "stunts" that the producers dream up. The show must be paying those guys well, because it seems they'll do pretty much anything. Other than produce wood.


----------



## stihlavarna (Apr 18, 2013)

It sounds like they are reading scripts, Gabe and Dave both refer to last year as seasons.


----------



## mybowtie (Apr 18, 2013)

I watch it only to poke fun at the producers... I Have never been in those woods let alone logged there, and I KNOW how staged it is...Its kinda fun tryin to figure out what BS they will come up with for the next show....


----------



## luvatenor (Apr 19, 2013)

*Trivia*

A trivia question- How many times has Craig 'quit', walked off the job and then returned 'to save the day.' I think there is another event coming up this week.


----------



## mybowtie (Apr 21, 2013)

I loved Dave's buisness card...lol didnt even have a phone# on it.. Common producers, at least TRY to make the show somewhat realistic


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 21, 2013)

luvatenor said:


> A trivia question- How many times has Craig 'quit', walked off the job and then returned 'to save the day.' I think there is another event coming up this week.



Three.


What do I win?


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 21, 2013)

any guesses on how much worse it is likely to get?


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 21, 2013)

36 minutes! I can't wait!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 21, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> 36 minutes! I can't wait!



Funny, I think I can.


----------



## Charlie H (Apr 21, 2013)

I like Piss Willy


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 21, 2013)

Great episode... None of the water loggers got any logs, both of the cable loggers got feelings hurt, and coatsy and snjoe didn't make a cameo.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 21, 2013)

Charlie H said:


> I like Piss Willy



The true star of the series!


----------



## Goose IBEW (Apr 22, 2013)

Shelby's jet boat is all patched up, new wiring across the top of the windows, new aluminum cover on the engine that has a company name plastered across it, looks like the controls are new as well; at lest somebody is doing well as suckers like me keep coming back to see more. Craig looks extra beat up, the acting must be getting to him.:rolleyes2:


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 23, 2013)

ok, watched it......

all I can say is if I worked like most of those idiots did in that episode I would expect to be out of a job and possibly homeless in very short order.....


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 24, 2013)

jrider said:


> Is this a serious post? I was thinking last night that I hate myself for not being able to just forget about the show. I think they showed a total of about 5 minutes worth of work.



"We are proud to announce a new season of Axmen. We're back with more inanities, stupidity and general crap that would never happen in real life. Our motto: "Back, even worse than you thought possible".

Harry K


----------



## Mike from Maine (Apr 26, 2013)

I quit watching AXE a few years ago, couldn't stand it anymore. I caught an American Restoration show the other day that was even worse. Like they were reading off cue cards the producers were holding up. Some BS about an idiot getting a pedicure. :confused2: Some people will do anything for money I guess.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Apr 26, 2013)

I like Shelby. "Here we go!!":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Some people will do anything for money I guess.



I know I will! But no one would be interested in a show about me.


----------

